# Bulking problem



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys. Over the last few weeks I've been increasing the Cals as I'm looking to put on some mass. Been cutting for a bit and now fancy bulking. I've increased Cals slowly only really adding oats to my shakes and having a few extra eggs. My macros are typically:

Cals 2800ish (which is still too low to call a bulk)

Pro 244

carbs 258

fat 64

Which mainly comes from chicken, tuna, beef, tortillas, rice, oats, whey and eggs.

So basically I'm still 500 Cals off to call it bulking but I've already put on some fat and it's gone straight to my chest?

You can tell when i wear a thin tshirt etc.

so what I want to no is how and why? And any tips or advice?

Cheers lads


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like water retention to me... your body getting used to the increase in carbs etc. You drinking plenty of water?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

It does feel like 'fat' but tbh no I haven't been drinking enough. Always struggled to get water down me. I'll up my water intake then mate and see what happens?

Cheers for the advice :thumbup1:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone else wanna chip in? Should add I train fasted and do one day of cardio


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I would add flaxseed to your protein shakes and try and get to 300grams of carbs/protein.

As poster above said you need to drink loads of water. I am eating 3k calories a day at the moment and am actually losing BF (although im not trying to bulk so to speak), still a bit bloated around mid section (cutting out all breads has helped this).

Add stuff like mixed seeds and almonds to your food they will up your daily calories by a lot (high in good fats plus some protein in them).

What does a day of food look like for you?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Train fasted at 7am

Morning

125g chicken in tortilla wrap

90g oats 30g whey

Pint of milk

Lunch

125g chicken 150g rice

60g oats 30g whey

Pint of milk

Boiled egg

3pm

Whey with water

Boiled egg

Tea

200g chicken with egg noodles veg Or

Beef casserole boiled potato veg or

Tuna pasta sweet corn

Glass of milk

Basically from cutting all I've added is the oats in my shakes?? As I wanted to increase the Cals slowly.

cheers lads


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I would start adding stuff like cottage cheese at night or 0% fat yoghurt with some strawberries/blueberries+sprinkle of flaxseed and protein powder before bed.

add oats to 3pm shake. I am planning on some liquid egg whites to add to my shakes as well that all of that should take you to close to 300grams of protein/carbs i would of though.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea mate, I'm working my way up to 3400+ Cals but at the moment I'm just concerned about the fat I seem to be putting on my chest? Don't wanna increase them at the moment ass I'm worried the fat will pile on.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Well im thinking about cutting again to get rid of most my bf before bulking again??. Bulking at (I'm guessing 14-16% bf) is probably not helping my situation??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

my to cents u should not bulk on carbs if your body fat is fairly high to start with


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

So bump the extra Cals from protein and good fats? Meaning will having evoo make things worse? And tbf that bf estimate was a bit high. But cheers for you input mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Steuk said:


> So bump the extra Cals from protein and good fats? Meaning will having evoo make things worse? And tbf that bf estimate was a bit high. But cheers for you input mate.


At the mo im trying carbs every 4 days but still eating 4000cals a day well let you know how it works out pm me in a few weeks,

I have thing like coconut oil organic butter mince chicken nuts seeds it cost a F,ing fortune mate


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Will do cheers mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would lower the carbs a little and replace them with good fats. Don't worry about using fats as they are less likely to be converted into fat than carbs. I have to keep my carbs fairly low year round so any increase in cals comes from protein or fats. Everyones body reacts differently to diets and you just need to find what works for you. I wish there was a magic macro split that worked for everyone but sadly it's all down to trial and error. In my case more error than anything else.


----------

